# What size tractor for a stackwagon?



## eberlej (Oct 20, 2009)

What tractors are you pulling your stackwagons with? I'm helping a neighbor with his 1037 that he bought, and he's really concerned that his JD 5625 is too light of a machine to pull the stackwagon. I think it would be the easiest to mount the cab controls to. The other choices are a JD 6400 for a JD 7400, both cabbed machines.

I would appreciate any suggestions as to how to mount the cab controls inside the cabs of these machines. The 5625 has a ROPS and it would be fairly easy make a mount that clamps onto the rollbar. We were using my IH 1486 but it went down for the count and won't be running for a while.

Thoughts and suggestions are very much appreciated.


----------



## GOOD HAY (Aug 8, 2010)

I have been using my CIH 495 on my 1034 for the past 3 years. It is 45hp, short wheel base, 2wd and close to the ground.
We have a few small fields and the short wheel base is quite easy to get around with, turns short and just one step up for when you have to get off to straighten bales etc. I have never had a bigger tractor on the wagon but just think that it would not be as handy.


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

The JD 5625 is a 99hp tractor. It shouldn't have ANY problem pulling a stackwagon. I pull one with my 5525, a 91 hp model. As for mounting stuff in the cab, there are some plastic plugs on the right side door column. If you remove those, you'll find some #14 metric threaded collars underneath. You can fabricate a mounting bracket for the controls and use those bolt points to mount it. That's where I have my sprayer controller mounted. JD wanted $300 for a bracket. I made one for $10.


----------



## eberlej (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I think I'm going to employ my cabbed C-IH 895 to the task. It comes in at about the save weight as the 5625 and is very nimble, plenty of horsepower. I've got until next spring to come up with a mounting system for the controls. Stay tuned....


----------

